# x5 35d Low Pressure Egr valve



## Mcq22 (May 9, 2021)

I just completed a lengthy road trip. About a day into the trip the check engine light came on with the half engine symbol. This put the car in limp mode.It would stay on momentarily. While in Reno I had BMW dealer check the code (p0407). they told me the vac pump needed to be replaced as well as vc lines, and possibly the egr Low pressure side. They did not have parts so we drove on to Phoenix. I had an independent shop replace AC unit , and diagnose the CEL. They replaced vac pump and all vac lines. this seemed to cure the problem. Two days later the CEL came on again.This time diagnosed as low pressure egr valve. I see several people have "Deleted" the egr, but I don't really want to do that for resale and emissions. Has anyone actually replaced the lower egr? (by the turbo) I can see it from the top of the engine bay but it looks really crammed in, and I'm not sure how it would come out. Dealer estimate was $800-$1000. I see the part on line for $200 approx.

thanks


----------

